# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  من وقف على هذا الأثر (أميتوا الباطل بعدم ذكره) ؟

## خالد الشافعي

يا أهل الحديث الكرام 

من وقف على هذا الأثر مسندا (أميتوا الباطل بعدم ذكره) ؟ .
وشكرا لكم مقدما .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

> يا أهل الحديث الكرام 
> 
> من وقف على هذا الأثر مسندا (أميتوا الباطل بعدم ذكره) ؟ .
> وشكرا لكم مقدما .


أي موقوفا أو مقطوعا لا مرفوعا .

----------


## مصطفي ال جمعه

عن الزبير قال قال عمر بن الخطاب: إن لله عبادا يميتون الباطل بهجره، ويحيون الحد بذكره، رغبوا فرعبوا، ورهبوا فرهبوا، إن خافوا فلا يأمنون، أبصروا من اليقين ما لم يعاينوا، فخلطوه بما لم يزالوا، أخلقهم الخوف، فكانوا يهجرون بما ينقطع عنهم لما يبقى لهم، الحياة عليهم نعمة والموت لهم كرامة. فزوجوا الحور العين وأخدموا الولدان المخلدين (أبو نعيم فى الحلية) [كنز العمال 44209]
أخرجه أبو نعيم فى الحلية (1/55) .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

> عن الزبير قال قال عمر بن الخطاب: إن لله عبادا يميتون الباطل بهجره، ويحيون الحد بذكره، رغبوا فرعبوا، ورهبوا فرهبوا، إن خافوا فلا يأمنون، أبصروا من اليقين ما لم يعاينوا، فخلطوه بما لم يزالوا، أخلقهم الخوف، فكانوا يهجرون بما ينقطع عنهم لما يبقى لهم، الحياة عليهم نعمة والموت لهم كرامة. فزوجوا الحور العين وأخدموا الولدان المخلدين (أبو نعيم فى الحلية) [كنز العمال 44209]
> أخرجه أبو نعيم فى الحلية (1/55) .


جزاك الله خيرا ، وبارك الله فيك ، وشكرا لك .

----------


## شتا محمد

اسلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
أحسن الله إلى الأخ خالد والأخ مصطفى 
و الأثر كما ذكره الأخ مصطفى عند أبى نعيم فى الحلية قال : حدثنا الحسن بن علان الوراق ثنا عبدالله بن عبيد المقرئ ثنا محمد بن عثمان ثنا يوسف بن أبي أمية الثقفي ثنا الحكم بن هشام عن عبدالملك بن عمير عن ابن الزبير قال قال عمر بن الخطاب إن لله عبادا   يميتون الباطل بهجره ويحيون الحق بذكره .......] 
ولكن الأثر فيه علل :
الأولى : الحكم بن هشام وثقه جمع و قال بن أبى حاتم لا يحتج به 
الثانية : عبد الملك بن عمير هو اللخمى الكوفى . حديثه عند الجماعة ولكن الجمهور على أنه ساء حفظه على كبر . منهم الأمام أحمد وبن معين 
فقال أحمد بن حنبل: مضطرب الحديث  وقال ابن معين: مختلط
و لكن فصل الكلام فيه عبد الله بن ضيف الله الرحيلى فى تعليقه على  كتاب 
(من تكلم فيه وهو موثق أو صالح الحديث) للذهبي 
و سواء ثبت الأثر أم لم يثبت يكفينا قوله تبارك وتعالى : ( إن الذين يحبون ان تشيع الفاحشة .......) الأية 

نفع الله بكم و جزاكم من الخير أكمله

----------


## خالد الشافعي

الفضل لله ثم للأخ مصطفى في حصولنا على هذه المعلومة 

قال الإمام أبونعيم رحمه الله في حلية الأولياء : حَدَّثَنَا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ عِلَّانَ الْوَرَّاقُ، ثَنَا عَبْدُ اللهِ بْنُ عُبَيْدٍ الْمُقْرِئُ، ثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عُثْمَانَ، ثَنَا يُوسُفُ بْنُ أَبِي أُمَيَّةَ الثَّقَفِيُّ، ثَنَا الْحَكَمُ بْنُ هِشَامٍ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ بْنِ عُمَيْرٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ، قَالَ: قَالَ عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ: « إِنَّ لِله عِبَادًا يُمِيتُونَ الْبَاطِلَ بِهَجْرِهِ، وَيُحْيُونَ الْحَقَّ بِذِكْرِهِ، رَغِبُوا فَرَعِبُوا، وَرَهِبُوا فَرَهِبُوا، خَافُوا فَلَا يَأْمَنُونَ، أَبْصَرُوا مِنَ الْيَقِينِ مَا لَمْ يَعَاينُوا فَخَلَطُوهُ بِمَا لَمْ يُزَايِلُوهُ، أَخْلَصَهُمُ الْخَوْفُ فَكَانُوا يَهْجُرُونَ مَا يَنْقَطِعُ عَنْهُمْ لِمَا يَبْقَى لَهُمُ، الْحَيَاةُ عَلَيْهِمْ نِعْمَةٌ وَالْمَوْتُ لَهُمْ كَرَامَةٌ، فَزُوِّجُوا الْحُورَ الْعَيْنَ، وَأُخْدِمُوا الْوِلْدَانَ الْمُخَلَّدِينَ  »
وانظر كتاب الخراج لأبي يوسف ص 13

----------


## مصطفي ال جمعه

بارك الله فيكم جميعا نحن نكمل بعض

----------


## خالد الشافعي

> اسلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
> أحسن الله إلى الأخ خالد والأخ مصطفى 
> و الأثر كما ذكره الأخ مصطفى عند أبى نعيم فى الحلية قال : حدثنا الحسن بن علان الوراق ثنا عبدالله بن عبيد المقرئ ثنا محمد بن عثمان ثنا يوسف بن أبي أمية الثقفي ثنا الحكم بن هشام عن عبدالملك بن عمير عن ابن الزبير قال قال عمر بن الخطاب إن لله عبادا يميتون الباطل بهجره ويحيون الحق بذكره .......] 
> ولكن الأثر فيه علل :
> الأولى : الحكم بن هشام وثقه جمع و قال بن أبى حاتم لا يحتج به 
> الثانية : عبد الملك بن عمير هو اللخمى الكوفى . حديثه عند الجماعة ولكن الجمهور على أنه ساء حفظه على كبر . منهم الأمام أحمد وبن معين 
> فقال أحمد بن حنبل: مضطرب الحديث وقال ابن معين: مختلط
> و لكن فصل الكلام فيه عبد الله بن ضيف الله الرحيلى فى تعليقه على كتاب 
> (من تكلم فيه وهو موثق أو صالح الحديث) للذهبي 
> ...


الشيخ شتا محمد المحترم 
جزاك الله خيرا ، وبارك الله فيك ، وكأنك تميل إلى تضعيف الأثر من خلال المعلومات القيمة التي ذكرتها ،
وعلى كل حال سأعمل له دراسة موسعة لنصل إلى نتيجة قطعية .
بالتوفيق وأرجو أن لا تبخل علينا بنصائحك القيمة .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

> الفضل لله ثم للأخ مصطفى في حصولنا على هذه المعلومة 
> 
> قال الإمام أبونعيم رحمه الله في حلية الأولياء : حَدَّثَنَا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ عِلَّانَ الْوَرَّاقُ، ثَنَا عَبْدُ اللهِ بْنُ عُبَيْدٍ الْمُقْرِئُ، ثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عُثْمَانَ، ثَنَا يُوسُفُ بْنُ أَبِي أُمَيَّةَ الثَّقَفِيُّ، ثَنَا الْحَكَمُ بْنُ هِشَامٍ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ بْنِ عُمَيْرٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ، قَالَ: قَالَ عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ: « إِنَّ لِله عِبَادًا يُمِيتُونَ الْبَاطِلَ بِهَجْرِهِ، وَيُحْيُونَ الْحَقَّ بِذِكْرِهِ، رَغِبُوا فَرَعِبُوا، وَرَهِبُوا فَرَهِبُوا، خَافُوا فَلَا يَأْمَنُونَ، أَبْصَرُوا مِنَ الْيَقِينِ مَا لَمْ يَعَاينُوا فَخَلَطُوهُ بِمَا لَمْ يُزَايِلُوهُ، أَخْلَصَهُمُ الْخَوْفُ فَكَانُوا يَهْجُرُونَ مَا يَنْقَطِعُ عَنْهُمْ لِمَا يَبْقَى لَهُمُ، الْحَيَاةُ عَلَيْهِمْ نِعْمَةٌ وَالْمَوْتُ لَهُمْ كَرَامَةٌ، فَزُوِّجُوا الْحُورَ الْعَيْنَ، وَأُخْدِمُوا الْوِلْدَانَ الْمُخَلَّدِينَ  »
> وانظر كتاب الخراج لأبي يوسف ص 13


قال الإمام أبو يوسف رحمه الله في كتابه الخراج :قَالَ : وَحَدَّثَنِي بَعْضُ أَشْيَاخِنَا، عَنْ عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ ، عَنْ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ عَطَاءٍ الْكِلاعِيِّ ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، قَالَ : خَطَبَ عُمَرُ النَّاسَ فَحَمَدَ اللَّهَ وَأَثْنَى عَلَيْهِ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : " أَمَّا بَعْدُ فَإِنِّي أُوصِيكُمْ بِتَقْوَى اللَّهِ الَّذِي يَبْقَى وَيَهْلِكُ مَنْ سِوَاهُ، الَّذِي بِطَاعَتِهِ يَنْتَفِعُ أَوْلِيَاؤُهُ، وَبِمَعْصِيَتِه  ِ يُضَرُّ أَعْدَاؤُهُ، فَإِنَّهُ لَيْسَ لِهَالِكٍ هَلَكَ مَعْذِرَةٌ فِي تَعَمُّدِ ضَلالَةٍ حَسِبَهَا هُدًى، وَلا فِي تَرْكِ حَقٍّ حَسِبَهُ ضَلالَةً، وَإِنَّ أَحَقَّ مَا تَعَهَّدَ الرَّاعِي مِنْ رَعِيَّتِهِ تَعَهُّدُهُمْ بِالَّذِي لِلَّهِ عَلَيْهِمْ فِي وَظَائِفِ دِينِهِمْ الَّذِي هَدَاهُمْ اللَّهُ لَهُ، وَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْنَا أَنْ نَأْمُرَكُمْ بِمَا أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ بِهِ مِنْ طَاعَتِهِ، وَأَنْ نَنْهَاكُمْ عَمَّا نَهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ مِنْ مَعْصِيَتِهِ، وَأَنْ نُقِيمَ أَمْرَ اللَّهِ فِي قَرِيبِ النَّاسِ وَبَعِيدِهِمْ، وَلا نُبَالِي عَلَى مَنْ كَانَ الْحَقُّ.

أَلا وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ فَرَضَ الصَّلاةَ وَجَعَلَ لَهَا شُرُوطًا، فَمِنْ شُرُوطِهَا : الْوُضُوءُ وَالْخُشُوعُ وَالرُّكُوعُ وَالسُّجُودُ.

وَاعْلَمُوا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ أَنَّ الطَّمَعَ فَقْرٌ، وَأَنَّ الْيَأْسَ غِنًى، وَفِي الْعِزْلَةِ رَاحَةٌ مِنْ خُلَطَاءِ السُّوءِ.

وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ مَنْ لَمْ يَرْضَ عَنِ اللَّهِ فِيمَا أُكْرِهَ مِنْ قَضَائِهِ، لَمْ يُؤَدِّ إِلَيْهِ فِيمَا يُحِبُّ كُنْهَ شُكْرِهِ، وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لِلَّهِ عِبَادًا يُمِيتُونَ الْبَاطِلَ بِهَجْرِهِ، وَيُحْيُونَ الْحَقَّ بِذِكْرِهِ، رَغِبُوا فَرُغِبُوا وَرَهِبُوا فَرُهِبُوا، أَنْ خَافُوا فَلا يَأْمَنُوا، أَبْصَرُوا مِنَ الْيَقِينِ مَا لَمْ يُعَايِنُوا، فَخَلَصُوا بِمَا لَمْ يُزَايِلُوا.

أَخْلَصَهُمُ الْخَوْفُ فَهَجَرُوا مَا يَنْقَطِعُ عَنْهُمْ لِمَا يَبْقَى عَلَيْهِمْ، الْحَيَاةُ عَلَيْهِمْ نِعْمَةٌ وَالْمَوْتُ لَهُمْ كَرَامَةٌ " 
قلت : هذا الإسناد فيه نظر .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

قال الإمام مسلم رحمه الله في مقدمة صحيحه : 
وَقَدْ تَكَلَّمَ بَعْضُ مُنْتَحِلِى الْحَدِيثِ مِنْ أَهْلِ عَصْرِنَافِى تَصْحِيحِ الأَسَانِيدِ وَتَسْقِيمِهَا بِقَوْلٍ لَوْ ضَرَبْنَا عَنْ حِكَايَتِهِ وَذِكْرِ فَسَادِهِ صَفْحًا لَكَانَ رَأْيًا مَتِينًا وَمَذْهَبًا صَحِيحًا إِذِ الإِعْرَاضُ عَنِ الْقَوْلِ الْمُطَّرَحِ أَحْرَى لإِمَاتَتِهِ وَإِخْمَالِ ذِكْرِ قَائِلِهِ وَأَجْدَرُ أَنْ لاَ يَكُونَ ذَلِكَ تَنْبِيهًا لِلْجُهَّالِ عَلَيْهِ غَيْرَ أَنَّا لَمَّا تَخَوَّفْنَا مِنْ شُرُورِ الْعَوَاقِبِ وَاغْتِرَارِ الْجَهَلَةِ بِمُحْدَثَاتِ الأُمُورِ وَإِسْرَاعِهِمْ إِلَى اعْتِقَادِ خَطَإِ الْمُخْطِئِينَ وَالأَقْوَالِ السَّاقِطَةِ عِنْدَ الْعُلَمَاءِ رَأَيْنَا الْكَشْفَ عَنْ فَسَادِ قَوْلِهِ وَرَدَّ مَقَالَتِهِ بِقَدْرِ مَا يَلِيقُ بِهَا مِنَ الرَّدِّ أَجْدَى عَلَى الأَنَامِ وَأَحْمَدَ لِلْعَاقِبَةِ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ

----------


## احمد ابو انس

كتب الله لكم الأجر.

----------


## خالد الشافعي

منقول من داود إحسان العتيبي

أكرموا القول الشاذ بدفنه .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

قلت : 

الأثر فيه نظر ، ومعناه صحيح لا غبار عليه .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

أميتوا الباطل بهجره ، وأحيوا الحق بذكره .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

منقول من الدكتور محمد المسند

انتشرت في الآونة الأخيرة عبارة : "أميتوا الباطل بالسكوت عنه " وينسبونها إلى الفاروق عمر رضي الله عنه فما مدى صحة هذه العبارة وما مصداقيتها وهل تصح نسبتها إلى الفاروق عمر؟ والجواب:

أولاً: نسبة هذه العبارة إلى عمر الفاروق رضي الله عنه لا تصح.

ثانيًا: هذه العبارة فيها نسبة من الصحة لكن لا يصح إطلاقها، فالصواب فيها التفصيل ؛ فالباطل إن كان مغمورًا غير مشتهر ولم يسمع به إلا القليل فالأولى السكوت عنه وتركه حتى لا يشتهر، أما إذا ظهر واشتهر واغتر به كثيرون فلا يجوز السكوت عنه بل يجب فضحه وتعريته حتى يحذره الناس ويجتنبوه وهذا ما تدل عليه نصوص الشرع المطهر، فقد ذكر الله في القرآن بعض مقولات أهل الباطل - مع شدة قبحها - للرد عليها وتفنيدها، كقول اليهود ( يد الله مغلولة ) وقولهم: ( إن الله فقير ونحن أغنياء ) وقول النصارى: ( إن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم ) ( إن الله ثالث ثلاثة ) وغيرها من مقولات أهل الشرك والإلحاد،وهي باقية في كتاب الله ويتلوها المسلمون ضمن سياقها التي وردت فيه إلى أن يأتي أمر الله.

ثالثًا: الأولى عند رد مقولات أهل الباطل إهمال ذكر أسمائهم بقدر الإمكان لأن في ذكرها إشهارًا لهم وربما فرحوا به، ولينتظم الرد هؤلاء وغيرهم ممن قد يأتي بعدهم، لكن إذا اقتضى الحال أوالمصلحة ذكر الأسماء فلا حرج، فقد ذكر الله في كتابه أسماء بعض أهل الباطل من الطواغيت وغيرهم. 

رابعًا: رأيت مِن أهل الباطل من يردد هذه العبارة، ليقنع الناس بالسكوت عنه وتركه حتى ينجز هو وأصحابه مشاريعهم الباطلة والمضللة! وهؤلاء ينطبق عليهم القول المأثور: "كلمة حق اريد بها باطل" !! كما رأيت بعض الأخيار يرددها على إطلاقها بحسن نية دون تفصيل ، فلنكن على حذر.
والله ولي التوفيق.

----------

